# H.R.C.V.



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Yesterday, I got camera happy.... thought I share.. hope I'm not over sharing LOL


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

More...i love how Rox and Hunter are just walking around the "craziness"


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

my husband thinks I'm obsessed with taking pictures of them...he might be right. LOL okay last set - i promise....


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You're never over sharing when photos are involved. Nice looking dogs.....all four of them. Keep posting.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Agree - never too many pictures! Such great ones.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the pictures, you can never post too many, at least not here!  I agree the shot of Hunter and Rox walking past the mayhem is so funny, they're like "Do we know those two crazies?". What kind of camera did you get? I love photography too, I especially like taking pictures of animals and nature shots, people shots get me all uptight.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the pics. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Canela and Vino are adorable!!! I am glad that you posted a lot of pictures.  beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh yeah what's the H.R.C.V. Stand for????


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice compliments.

H.R.C.V= Hunter Roxxy Canela Vino.... I was being lazy didn't want to spell out the names lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bo such thing as "too many photos"!!! Fun! Thanks for posting!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Are they Vizlas?


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Love the pictures,


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> I love the pictures, you can never post too many, at least not here!  I agree the shot of Hunter and Rox walking past the mayhem is so funny, they're like "Do we know those two crazies?". What kind of camera did you get? I love photography too, I especially like taking pictures of animals and nature shots, people shots get me all uptight.


I just use my iPhone camera, my husband is the one with the fancy big-camera and different kinds of lens.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> Are they Vizlas?


The Vizsla is a dog breed originated from Hungary, also called the Hungarian Vizsla or Hungarian Pointers. They are bred to be a close working gun dogs (to hunt fowls, ducks, etc) and have energy to run all day. Ours love to chase anything insight; toys, balls, rabbits, squirrels, cats and birds. They are very gently and affection, they are Velcro dogs.

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being stuck on you: Roxxy is 15, Hunter -11, Vino- 8 and Canela is a 5, Miss Independent.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Great shots. Never too many photos!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here's a video of them .. not sure who the baby is in the pack....



.

Is it Vino cuz he's the puppy?.....Is it Roxxy?? She loves her squeaky toys, if she could she would do that all day long... or is it Hunter??? the oldest dog but is the biggest baby today cuz he wants to play.

oh, Canela is staying out of this madness...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

It's like he's being tormented by older siblings.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Never, they love him too much....maybe too much some days. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Couple more pictures of the pack. second picture is from yesterday, roxxy and hunter in the car after a playdate.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here is Vino with Roxxy.... then Vino attacking her bed. Love his little paw.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Cute! Roxxy looks very cozy under the blanket, we have a lot of that going on here too with this cold weather!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Cute! Roxxy looks very cozy under the blanket, we have a lot of that going on here too with this cold weather!


This morning we woke up to mid-20s - felt colder but it warm up to mid-45s. How cold is where you are?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Here are a couple videos of them playing today, sorry about the sound - pretty windy out there today.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd have to guess probably in the 30's, but that wind was killer! We went for an abbreviated walk today and several runs out back. Mae is at the stage now that she knows that ringing the bell means getting to go outside, she must have rang the darn bells a million times today but when I opened the door and that wind blew in her ears went back and she turned around. She did opt for using her pad a few times so I'm guessing she's not going to be a fan of cold weather.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I just watched the vids, very cute, I love the mix of big and small. I think my guys run around more to keep them warm. As much as I like Mae being a cute little puppy I'm looking forward to her getting bigger and not worrying that Tim's playing too rough. She's pretty tough, she takes after her mom, and gets right back in the mix after she screams bloody murder that Timmy is beating her. Yes I have a :drama:

Oh and FYI I can't see your second video


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They look like they are having a ball out there! Not a care in the world! You certainly have a nice big backyard for them to run around in! You have a great little family of doggies


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Okay so today I had a “bad" day at work :frusty: but getting these in the mail today and getting them on my guys it made up for the crappy day I had. OMG I laughed so hard it hurt!

- Anyways, I thought I share….i think they look goofy but adorable. I know yous can appreciate it LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome! lol


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

ound: Funny but adorable!ound:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

So cute! They are ready for winter.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

LOL one more pix of my superhero.... and Canela photo bombing it LOL


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

The Vs had a playdate today ... I wanted to share pixs from it. Funny how they were at least 20 other dogs there but yet they seem to always play with each other and stick my each other....


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

The hubby stayed home with the littles... Vino still styling his purple cone, he still looks miserable. Poor little guy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wa it an all-Viszla play date? How cool is that! 

The little ones probably would have gotten bowled by a group of big dogs… they were probably better off at home!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

An all Vizsla Playdate would be nice but no, its was all different kinds of dogs... I fell in love with a black coat poodle - she was gorgeous!! I think Hunter fell in Love too. lol


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

there were over 30 dogs....my husband wants to get an irish-wolfhound nono: now that would be one too many), the one on the pix is named Seamus. LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Your Vs are beautiful dogs. I love that breed. Looks like everyone had a great time at that play date.

Poor Vino! He certainly doesn't look very happy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The play date looked fun for all! Awww, poor Vino! Hope he's out of his cone soon!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

A couple of pictures from Christmas morning – sorry about the bad quality of the pictures

They got toys and more toys, never enough toys around here LOL 

the MUST-HAVE toy was the squeakier balls, Vino and Roxxy can go on for hours squeaking them. 

Not in picture but they also got treats and jerky 

I got Hunter and Roxxy leather collars & leashes; Canela got a very fancy leash – all still in the mail – I order it late but here is a picture of her leash. The girls also got cute little charms for their collars/ID necklaces.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

more pixs...with all four


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a good looking dog family and so lucky with all those toys. Love the pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful photos and lucky dogs. We had a presents free Christmas this year so nothing for anyone including Charlie and Suki.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

okay - I haven't been post much lately but I want to post about Roxxy and Hunter's new harnesses. I LOVE THEM. I know other forum member have big dogs so I figure I share in case someone is looking for big-dog harness. http://www.alpineoutfitters.net/scripts/default.asp

Here is my review I post on the Vizsla Forum:

*So its been 3 months since I placed my order, we FINALLY received our 2 custom-made Alpine Harnesses * in the mail. They were extremely busy fulfilling orders which i kind of expected since I did place my order 2 weeks before Christmas - just didn't think it would take this long to get here.

First off I was very impressed with the customer service. I went with the custom-made harness, I'm NOT the best when it comes to using a measuring tape. Anyways, I sent in Roxxy and Hunter's measurements. A few hours later I received an email from them stating the numbers I sent in didn't match a Vizsla build, so they want me to double check the measurements and sure enough I under estimated the measurements. It would have been a very TIGHT fit.

Love the Harnesses!! The harness are very sturdy and feel extremely comfortable with extra padding especially compared to the EzyDog ones they usually wear. Rox and Hunter seem to like their new harness; well worth the 3 month wait.

I really like the fact its not rubbing against the legs or "armpits". With the EzyDog harness I would have always have to stop and adjust the harness b/c it would be cutting into him. I also love the fact its not choking them around the neck. Tomorrow we're going on a 5mile hike; so i'll give another update then.

The only negative comment is about the back-order. Would have been nice to get a warning about the long-wait. They should post that on their website.

I tried taking pictures but they won't stay still....go figure 

Here is another bloggers POV of the Alpine Harness: http://picsnpawsdogblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/review-alpine-outfitters-urban-trail.html


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Update-
Very happy with the harness; not once did I have to stop to readjust it during our 5-mile walk. Took a couple of pictures at the beginning of the walk. Hunter loves to pull and yesterday was no exception, I think he was pulling even more and harder the usual. It probably has to do with the extra padding – a lot more comfortable compare to his other harness. The only negative, all his all-way hair sticks to padding. Again, well made, sturdy and comfortable. I would recommend to anyone who is looking for a new harness. Oh, don’t forget they do take FOREVER to ship but worth the wait.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

As always hope yous don't mind pictures of my Vs. I went thru my pictures and just realized I haven't taken any of Canela and Vino in the past couple of months. Ugh! Well not any decent ones I would want to post LOL In the meantime here are a few of Hunter and Roxxy.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Your Vs are beautiful animals. Are they wearing a special kind of harness?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Adorable pups. Love all the pics!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> Your Vs are beautiful animals. Are they wearing a special kind of harness?


LOL Not special just regular 'sled dog' harnesses attached to 9ft leash/bungee. Less pressure on their bodies.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a Havanese Calendar, the Havanese Fanciers of Canada (HFC) is taking pre-orders now. I think they found some real cute Havi's but of course I'm bias since Canela and Vino are in it :biggrin1:


----------

